# Thickness of Leg Vise



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have 4 oak stair treads left over from project around 1" thick and about 14" that I was going to laminate for my leg vise. I'm installing a lake erie wood vise screw. My question is, how wide and how thick should the leg vise chop be? I've seen some around 1 1/2" and 9" wide to 3" thick and 14" wide. Is there a standard. What do people recommend. Also, do people usually place dogholes in the top of the chop of a leg vise? Thanks!


----------

